# HELP!! Sulfamethoxazole...How Much????



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

have a week and a half old buckling that is scouring badly. Just water coming out. Vet has on bottle 3cc for kids. I gave that and have given 5cc of kaopectate twice now and nothing has changed. How much can I give him? I'm really worried as he is normally a voracious eater and tonight I had to syringe feed him. Only got about 4oz in him. Normally he eats 12oz 3 times a day.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe that is the active ingredient in Albon correct?

Either way I do believe you will want to give it like this

day 1
1cc per 5lbs
day 2-5
1cc per 10lbs

Say he weighs 20lbs on day 1 that would be 4ccs day 2-5 would be 2ccs

improvement may not been seen right away. But by day 3 you should see improvement. If not seeing any change by tomorrow call your vet.

Did he do a fecal and it was for sure cocci? or just assuming that is what it is? Sometimes worms can be the culprit causing teh running stools.

Keep drenching him either with milk or water to keep him hydrated. If you could have the vet give SQ fluids that is always good because they get dehydrated FAST and that puts it right back in quickly and they bounce back faster.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

He was perfectly fine around 5pm. The vet gave this to me a while back for my other goats. Since he is a bottle baby and doesn't nurse we figured it wouldn't be worms. They have been out in the little barn and pen the past few days for a few hours when it's warm. He feels warmer than the other 2 kids. (I am afraid to use a thermometer on him as his little but is so red) So I figured it is probably cocci. Is 4oz enough to get into him at a time? and how often should I syringe feed him? Is he old enough to give him a little hay to nibble? You know like maybe some solid food would help. 

I am probably over reacting. But after losing the first one I just don't know if I can go thru that again so soon. I'm begining to feel like I am really screwing up and shouldn't even have goats.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, he is old enough for hay, but since he is a bottle baby he probably wont be really into eating it.

I would try to get a temp on him. Just lube up the thermometer really good and be really gentle.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if he picked up coccidia he can pick up worms. Comes from little kiddos nibbling on the ground, scratchign their faces with their hooves and biting at their legs or hooves because of an itch. Both Cocci and worms are internal intestinal parasites and they are contracted in the same way.

many times when a goat has cocci they also have a fever. You can give children's asprin (81mg) or 1/2cc of banamine if you have it. once a day.

I understand your concern for him.....I know the feeling first hand!


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Left a message with the vet this morning. He isn't any better other than he is back to eating and bouncing around. Now the other buckling is grinding his teeth. :shrug: He is fine otherwise. Eating well, jumping around playing. He is also chewing on everything. Is pain the only reason he would grind his teeth? Could he be teething or something?

Sorry if this is confusing. I am exhausted. On top of having these three little ones I got promoted at work and now I'm working all kinds of goofy hours. Plus I'm working over 40 hrs a week. In the last 3 days I've gotten 6 hrs of sleep and all I want to do right now is cry! I'm afraid I 'm going to mess these kids up because I can't think straight.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Pain is usually the reason they grind their teeth, however mine are not in pain but are chewing cud. It sounds exactly like teeth grinding. I don't think a 1 1/2 weeks old baby would be chewing too much cud but he could be practicing. Keep a watch on him for obvious signs of pain.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Vet was here. Nobody has a fever and he said they are too young and have not been outside long enough to have full blown worms. He says this is something viral and just needs to runn its course. So we will continue with the sulfamethoxazole and trimethaprim (sp?) solution for now. He said the teeth grinding could be anything from boredom to crampy from diarreha. As long as they are eating and playing don't worry too much. Yeah, Right!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

as they start to get theit teeth in yes they can grind them like that, it isnt comfortable. By 2 weeks they can be eating small amounts of hay and grain so they need their back molars for chewing cud.

A virus causing diarreah, thats a new one. I guess its possible though. :shrug:


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

When you are using sulfa for treatment rather than just prevention, give the 1cc per 5# for the whole five days. Then give the prevention dose in 21 days. If your kids continue to have scours on the sulfa, give Banamine, dosed at 1cc per 100#. That would be 1/10 of a cc for a 10 pound kid. This slows down the gut and eases cramping. I never give Banamine for more than three days. I also use something called Diarsanyl, which can be given twice a day. Kids get 5cc orally a couple hours after the sulfa.


----------

